

Useful Free Small Icons For Web Development Projects - bogdans
http://www.designyourway.net/blog/resources/useful-free-small-icons-for-web-development-projects/
Small icons are a necessity for web development projects, due to the fact that they’re simple, efficient and they don’t overcrowd the design. Varying from sizes of 16x16px to 48x48px, they shouldn’t miss from your icons collection. Bookmark and consider them for your next projects cause they’re free to download.
======
ricefield
Not a bad collection. Another good resource I use:
<http://www.iconfinder.com/>

Smashing Mag also posts good stuff from time to time.

